# Einfaches Gateway für Log-Files



## Friedenstaube (16. Nov 2014)

Hallo,

ich möchte eine Art Gateway zur Verwaltung von Logfiles implementieren, in der ankommende Nachrichten nach bestimmten Regeln weitergeleitet werden. Ich habe mich nun ein wenig mit Spring beschäftigt und wollte dies über ein Client-Server-Programm lösen. In Sachen Client-Server-Implementierungen bin ich jedenfalls kein Guru, daher: Könnt Ihr mir Empfehlungen geben, wie ich diese Verwaltung von Nachrichten in Form eines Gateways zügig implementieren kann? RabbitMQ dürfte doch sicherlich zu viel Overhead sein, oder?

Danke

Gruß Friedenstaube


----------



## Friedenstaube (17. Nov 2014)

Über irgendwelche Tutorials wäre ich auch schon erfreut.


----------

